# emerson tv went hay wire



## bbuny1 (May 26, 2012)

hey, need some help here. We have an Emerson flat panel tv and we hook a laptop up to the tv via hdmi cable and now the tv wont come on, it just flashes the on/off light at us. We have tried to turn it off by holding down the on/off button, we have unhooked the hdmi cable and turned off the power switch for sometime. Please help!!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi bbuny1 

Unplug the t.v from the wall and wait a minute or two this will re-set the microprocessor. If the t.v still doesn't come on after the hard re-set, you may not have a choice except to bring it in for servicing.


----------

